# Noob questions



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I haven't posted on this side of the forum but i've certainly read a lot here. I still have no come across an answer for this: Is it crucial to have RO water to maintain a reef tank. I found an article saying that 25% of people use tap water and the poster stated how ridicoulous this was. The reason I ask this is due to the fact that I am going to try and make a nano reef tank because having four freshwater tanks shows no variety . Also are corals like freshwater plants where they also drink in nitrates?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Kimchi24 said:


> . Also are corals like freshwater plants where they also drink in nitrates?


hehehe that will get you into trouble. they are NOT like plants. you have to get plants to soak up phosphates and nitrates. There are macroalgae for that job, as well as mangroves.

some have done it with tap water (like in the old days) but RO water will guarantee you much greater chances of success. i.e. NO don't do it unless you are an experienced reefer.

I suggest read some of the salt water tank primers like this.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7482

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2075632


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> hehehe that will get you into trouble. they are NOT like plants. you have to get plants to soak up phosphates and nitrates. There are macroalgae for that job, as well as mangroves.
> 
> some have done it with tap water (like in the old days) but RO water will guarantee you much greater chances of success. i.e. NO don't do it unless you are an experienced reefer.
> 
> ...


wow! thanks for the info! Looks like I am going to need to invest in an RO system. UGH


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

if you start with a small nano tank you don't need an RO system. In case you do there is another thread right now talking about where to get RO.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> if you start with a small nano tank you don't need an RO system. In case you do there is another thread right now talking about where to get RO.


one of the linked articles said that i will need RO especially for nanos because the junk in tap water can build up faster.Now you are telling me i dont need it for nanos? Lol, I'm so confused xD


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I would strongly suggest an RODI system to start. When I had a nano (20G) I didn't have one and I bought distilled water at Loblaws and that worked out just fine but got tedious. After a year of lugging jugs I finally bought a unit and would say it's the best purchase I have made so far. I would really really really stay away from tap water.... Why shoot yourself in the foot when you are just staring out? Keeping stable water parameters is hard enough without worrying about the quality of the water you start with... just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Kimchi24 said:


> one of the linked articles said that i will need RO especially for nanos because the junk in tap water can build up faster.Now you are telling me i dont need it for nanos? Lol, I'm so confused xD


No, I didn't say use tap water. See my earlier post to you recommending RO water. I said you don't need to buy an RO system. what I should have added is, you can go and buy RO water from certain groceries, walmart, etc. Initially I was buying RO water from walmart near me. depends on the size of your nano - if it is 10 gallons or less, it might be easier just to get started with buying RO water while you wait for your RO system to arrive and get installed. over time of course it will save you money if you buy RO system from outset. like fesso, I got tired of lugging the water and bought RO system.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I used tap water for a year but you have to accept if things spiral down the water could be the issue thus help yourself and take this variable out of the equation

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Kimchi24 said:


> wow! thanks for the info! Looks like I am going to need to invest in an RO system. UGH


I think you already know the answer.

As for corals, based on your question about nitrates, I suggest deciding on the ones you want and reading up on them. Each type of coral has different needs and some don't get along with others.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I went by a Big Al's today and found the pricing for saltwater livestock to be much MUCH higher than freshwater fish! A clownfish was 40 bucks+tax! And the then live rock going from 8-10 dollars a pound. Boy, I really got to start saving up!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Kimchi24 said:


> I went by a Big Al's today and found the pricing for saltwater livestock to be much MUCH higher than freshwater fish! A clownfish was 40 bucks+tax! And the then live rock going from 8-10 dollars a pound. Boy, I really got to start saving up!




You can generally get stuff at Big Al's for a lot less once you know where to shop. Even then, be prepared to shell out the dough.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Instead of buying an RO unit, is it possible to use those 5 gallon jugs of distillers drinking water at Walmart? Will it be comparable to using RO water? The reason I ask is due to the fact that I will most likely go for a nano (10 gallon) and the water changed will probably be only 1-2 gallons at a time. I figure if I got an RO unit, it would be more useful for a larger tank where as this would be simpler for a small tank. Also, what is chaeto, where do I buy mangroves and how do I put tha into and HOB refugium?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I would buy an RODI unit. Long term it is a better solution than carting around big jugs


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would suggest buying water from a fellow reefer since it will be cheaper and cleaner. Just find yourself someone in your area that is willing to make 2 gallons a month for you and hand them a 5'er for their troubles. 

Their water will be cleaner and cheaper in the long run


----------

